# Pregnant Guppy!



## GuppyL (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey I have a pregnant guppy........I think she is close but not sure........I got her at a pet store 3 days ago the pet store person said she was about to pop....She is square in the front and back.....Her Gravid spot almost looks like a square......Please Help!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

depending on what else is in your tank, you could just leave her and let her have her fry in that tank. Or you could get a breeding net if you want to keep the fry so she doesn't eat them or anything like that.


----------



## heatran15 (Apr 12, 2010)

of you want baby guppies try to save them and only feed them small amounts of food not normal like the older fish good luck


----------



## Dando (Apr 13, 2010)

***

I would reccomend getting a small 10 gallon tank for live-bearer drops and you can also use it for a quaratine tank. When shes almost ready she will rub her abdomen along the side of plants. Some do this and some don't it's never to early to move her. 

Goodluck


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If the tank is crowded and she has no place to hide, she'll try to hold her babies in until it kills her. Give her some place to be alone.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

You can put LOTS of plants in the tank and she will hide in there. But I agree, you could pick up a 10 gallon and put her in there. Then you could use that tank for a QT tank, or even a 5 gallon would do. OR a breeding net, you could put her in there and she will have the babies in their. That is what I do with my females. When they are about to pop I put them in a big breeding net, they are pretty cheep. They sit in your main tank, there are a whole bunch to choose from and the other fish can't get to them. Plus you can feed them in there, fry food, crushed food and you know they will be getting some. If you lived near me I would leand you my extra 10 gallon, I have it sitting in my closet.


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

Like Peeps said, whatever you decided to do, make sure you have lots of plants and places for the young to hide, even if you do put the female in a seperate tank as Guppys have been known to eat thier own young.

Good Luck


----------

